# Fische im Filter



## AxelU (29. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

es wurde hier schon darüber geschrieben, dass Fische in den Filter wandern. Fand ich lustig. Jetzt habe ich am Samstag in meinen Teich endlich Fische eingesetzt. 10 Goldelritzen, 6 Goldrotfedern und 3 Gründlinge. Mein Teich ist kristallklar und man kann bis auf den Boden sehen. Zwar sind viele Steine mit Versteckhöhlen im Teich aber eigentlich sieht man alles. Von den 6 Federn waren plötzlich nur noch 3 da. Auch 2 Gründlinge waren spurlos verschwunden. Dann waren wieder 5 Federn und 2 Gründlinge zu sehen und heute abend dann nur noch 1 __ Gründling und 3 Federn. Nirgends tote Fische zu sehen und der Rest war quietschvergnügt, lebhaft und jagte Mücken an der Oberfläche. Also kein Grund zu sehen, dass 7 Fische eingegangen sein könnten. Ich konnt mir das überhaupt nicht erklären und habe aud Verzweiflung mal den Filterdeckel vom Oase abgehoben. Darin schwammmen vorne deutlich sichtbar 3 Federn und 1 Gründling. Die hintere Seite vom Filter kann ich nicht einsehen, aber vielleicht sind da auch noch welche. Also habe ich die mühselig mit der Hand wieder raus gefangen und in den Teich gesetzt. War ne heiden Arbeit, da alles so eng da drin ist. 

Vom Teich zum Filter ist es ein ca. 1 m lange Bachlauf mit 3-4 cm Wasserstand und recht starker Strömung und dann ein ca. 1 m langes Rohr zu Filter. Teilweise standen die Federn zu 4 nebeneinander minutenlang im Bachlauf in der Strömung. Aber das die auch noch das Rohr hoch schwimmen hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten.

Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Kommen die da garantiert von alleine wieder raus oder können die im Filter auf Dauer verschwinden, weil sie den Rückweg nicht finden? Sollte ich vielleicht feinen Maschendraht in den Bachlauf machen? 

Axel


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fische im Filter*

Hallo Axel,

also meine Fische sind unter Garantie nur über die Pumpe/Skimmer in den Filter gelangt und waren immer beim Entdecken tot. 

Libellenlarven haben diese Fahrten aber oft überstanden und sich dann im Filter weiterentwickelt, sodass man beim Herbstputz gut sortieren mußte....

Was für einen "Oase" hast Du denn genau? 
Kannst Du mal ein Foto von der Gesamtsituation einstellen?


----------



## AxelU (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische im Filter*

Hallo Anett,

wenn Du in mein Profil gehst und Dir das Bild in der Mitte (b11) anschaust, siehst Du hinten den Oase Filter. Davor, zwischen den beiden Trittstufen ist der kurze Bachlauf bis zum Ende der Stufen und von da geht ein graues HT Rohr schräg hoch zu der vorderen Ecke des Filters.

Langt das, oder soll ich nochmal fotografieren?

Axel


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische im Filter*

Hallo Axel,

mach einfach mal ein Bild von dem Bereich "da hinten".  
So erkennt man wirklich nicht viel.

Bin gespannt, ob sich noch andere mit solchen Erfahrungen melden.
Fische, die einen Bach hochgeschwommen sind, soll es schon öfters gegeben haben.... aber bis in den Filter?


----------



## Frank (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische im Filter*

Hallo,

also bei mir passiert das auch hin und wieder.

Allerdings passiert da nicht soviel. Wahrscheinlich durch den Bodenablauf schwimmen sie bis zum Vortex.  
Immerhin sind das ca. 6 m.


----------



## AxelU (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische im Filter*

Neues von der Fischwanderung zum Filter.

Immer wieder hatte ich Fische im Filter. Hauptsächlich die Goldrotfedern. Die kamen auch irgendwann wieder raus, das hat aber schon mal 2-3 Tage gedauert. Deswegen habe ich den Bachlauf vom Filterausgang zum Teich verändert. 

Ich habe den flach und breit mit feinem Kies aufgefüllt. Jetzt war der Wasserstand extrem niedrig und doch mir kräftiger und schneller Strömung. Dann habe ich das Rohr mit einem dicken, flachen Stein vorne zugestellt, so dass an beiden Seiten nur ein schmaler Spalt offen war, aus dem das Wasser ziemlich druckvoll raus kam.

Jetzt konnte nichts mehr passieren!!

Tja, dachte ich, aber nicht meine Fische. 

Die Goldrotfedern haben sich das eine Zeitlang angesehen und dann ist 1 wie ein Torpedo den Bachlauf hoch. 2/3 des Fisches dabei aus dem Wasser. So was habe ich bisher nur im Fernsehen bei den Lachsen gesehen. Die Goldrotfern können das also auch. Er hat es problemlos bis zu dem Stein vor dem Rohr geschaft. Neben dem Stein ist eine tiefere und etwas ruhigere Stelle, in der er nun verschnaufen konnte. 

Jetzt war ich natürlich gespannt, ob er auch den schmalen Schlitz zum Rohr schafft. Ging nicht, zu schmal und zu viel Wasserdruck. Ha, Bingo, ich habe gewonnen. Allerdings sah ich jetzt ein Problem von vermutlich allen Fischen. Schwierige Passagen können die nur mit dem Kopf voran bewältigen, nie rückwärts. Der Fisch versuchte nun den Bachlauf runter zu schwimmen. Da er aber mit dem Kopf voran anscheinend keine richtige Kontrolle in Strömungsrichtung hatte und zu schnell wurde, drehte er sich nach 30 cm im Bachlauf um und schwamm wieder hoch zum Rohr. So ging das bestimmt 10-15 Mal. Es klappte nicht, der Rückweg zum Teich war nicht machbar. Stromschnellen, die ein Fisch hoch kommt, kommt er nicht unbedingt wieder runter.

Also saß er vor dem Rohr fest. Nun wurde er immer verzweifelter. Durch den Schlitz ging es nicht. Jetzt sprang er aus dem Wasser in Richtung Stein. Oben war aber auch kein Durchgang, als zappelte er auf dem Stein rum, bis er endlich wieder in Wasser plumpste. Dann versuchte er wieder zum Teich zu gelangen, was aber wieder nicht ging. Nun sprang er jedesmal ein bisschen höher und weiter aus dem Wasser, bis er auf der anderen Seite des Steines landete. Das war dann ein Sprung so ca. 20 cm weit über ein 10 cm hohen Stein. Auf der anderen Seite war der Spalt größer und kaum Strömung und schwupps war er im Rohr und dann noch 1 m Entfernung bei ca. 50 cm Steigung und er schwamm im Filter. Meine Frau durfte ihn wieder raus fischen (meine Hände sind zu groß für die Filterzwischenräume).

1:0 für die Fische.

Jetzt habe ich mir 8-16 mm Kies genommen und habe den Bachlauf am Ende damit einfach zugekippt. Der Kies war grob genug, um das Wasser komplett durchzulassen. Ich hatte jetzt ein Kieswand im Bachlauf, die ca. 20 cm lang war und gut 3-4 cm oberhalb des Wasser. 

Das sollte doch wohl reichen.

Die Goldrotfedern haben alles probiert, aber diese Barriere nicht geschafft. Sieg durch KO!!

Dachte ich 2 Tage lang, dann wurde ich eines besseren belehrt. 

Diesmal aber nicht die Goldrotferdern. Meine Notropis chromosomis kamen wohl heute in Laichstimmung. Ein 12er Zug wuselte durch den Teich und suchte ein Laichplatz. Anscheinend möchten die Notropis in der Strömung ablaichen. Daher schwammen sie immer wieder gegen die Kiesbarriere an. Aber auch hier erst einmal ohne Erfolg. Nach einigen Versuchen gaben sie auf und laichten genau über der Oase Pumpe ab. Dort gefiel ihnen wohl die Strömung am besten. 12 Fische bildeten eine wuselnden, regenbogenfarbigen Knäuel und ließen die Eier im Filter verschwinden. Sah super aus, aber ob das für die jungen Fische gut ist? Jetzt habe ich erst mal den Durchfluss erhöht. So daß der Wasserstrahl nicht auf dem Sieb landet und dort alle Kleinteile hängen bleiben, sondern so viel Wasser raus kommt, dass aller Kleinteile und damit auch die Eier in den Filterkasten gespült werden. Ich hoffe, dass damit wenigstens ein Paar Eier gerettet wurden.

Ich konnte aber nichts dran ändern, dass die immer wieder über der Pumpe laichten. Mit der Hand verjagen hielt nur ein paar Sekunden, dann waren die wieder da. Ich hätte heulen können!

Dann sausten sie wieder als Trupp durch den Teich und suchten einen andere Stelle. Wieder standen sie vor der Kiesbarriere. Diesmal gaben sie nicht auf. Kurzer Anlauf, langer Sprung und 4 Stück landeten im eigentlich blockierten Bachlauf. Die haben tätsächlich den ganzen Kiesberg einfach übersprungen. Nun aber das gleiche Problem, wie vorher die Goldrotfedern. Hoch ja, runter nein. Und dann war da ja noch die Kiesbarriere. Die machte das runter schwimmen nun ganz unmöglich.

Also, allen Kies wieder raus und den Bachlauf wieder wie ganz früher als etwas tiefere Rinne ausgebildet. Jetzt geht es problemlos hoch und runter, dachte ich zumindest. Die Goldrotfern, die das natürlich sofort ausprobierten, schafften das. Also hoch und runter. 

Aber leider nicht die Notropis. Die blieben alle vor dem Stein. Da sie da nicht rein kamen, wurde sie nach einiger Zeit wohl müde. Jetzt schoben die sich tatsächlich etwas aus dem Wasser raus und legten sich auf ein kleines Steinsimms. Da plätscherten die Wellen immer drüber, aber im Prinzip lagen die Fische auf dem Trockenen, sauber in Reih und Glied nebeneinander. Das konnte ich mir nun doch nicht mit ansehen. Ich habe sie nun alle mit der Hand in den Bachlauf geschoben und auf einmal ging es doch den Bach runter. Leider ist es jetzt zu dunkel, um die alle zu zählen und auch um Fische im Filter noch zu erkennen. Morgen wird gezählt und der Filter kontrolliert.

So langsam weiß ich aber nicht mehr, was ich tun soll. Mein Filterauslauf ist nunmal ein Rohr am Ende des Baches. Wenn ich den mit irgendenem Netz oder Sieb zumache, könnte der sich zusetzen, falls aus dem Filter mal Dreck raus kommt. Außerdem weiß ich ja nie so 100%, ob nicht gerade ein Fisch drin ist. Mach ich den Auslauf zu, kommt der nicht mehr raus. Außerdem gint es immer einen Fisch, der noch kleiner ist. Meine Kardinälchen haben auch plötzlich starkes Interesse am Bachlauf. Auch die treiben in 10er Gruppen durchs Becken  und wollen wohl laichen. Die sind gerade mal 3 cm lang. So klein kann ich das Netz gar nicht machen.

Ich glaube, ich werde heute von verrückten Fischen träumen.

Axel


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische im Filter*

Ich gebe dir jetzt eine Rat, auch wenn das Thema schon etwas alt ist. Mach den Filtereinlauf und Auslauf mit einem kleinen Gitter aus Plastik oder Karnickeldraht zu. So macht man das auch in Aquarien. Keine Sorge, es wird niemals Dreck vorne aus dem Filter rauskommen. Das geht eigentlich garnicht. Und das Gitter vor dem Ansaugrohr muss man öfters reinigen. Das macht aber jeder.


----------

